# Has anybody used Pwcustom transfers yet?



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

Just wondering if anybody use PWCustom tranfers offered by Pro World yet?

Larry


----------



## bertiewooster (Jul 7, 2007)

No, not used them.
Does anyone know of any suppliers of copyrighted movie and tv transfer designs for t shirts?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

bertiewooster said:


> No, not used them.
> Does anyone know of any suppliers of copyrighted movie and tv transfer designs for t shirts?


I think you mean licensed designs. Other than what we offer on our website there are no other licensed designs in these categories.


----------



## Drafter (Jun 29, 2010)

i know im kinda jacking this thread a bit, but would it be okay to start my own thread on that 169$ transpro heat press proworld is offering? im really interested in that deal, but would like to know peoples thoughts on the machine.

also wondering how long that deal is going to be on for.


----------



## bertiewooster (Jul 7, 2007)

You are right of course, licensed designs!
We often see lots of designs on ebay, so there must be a company out there supplying more current designs!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

bertiewooster said:


> You are right of course, licensed designs!
> We often see lots of designs on ebay, so there must be a company out there supplying more current designs!


The designs that you see on Ebay might be licensed pre-prints. Do you have an example?


----------

